# Good For Only Three Months?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been a while since I've ridden Hunter/Jumper, but I'd say for three months you looked pretty darn good to me! Bareback for the whole month? That'd be wicked!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! And I know! I am happy and scared at the same time! I am not very balanced without stirrups! Oh well! =)


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh well, I guess you'll learn XD


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Yupp! =)


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! hats really! good! Better than me..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Your position is great for having taken such a long break, but I don't think your trainer should have you jumping just yet. You have a few balance issues that could use some attention before you add jumps to the equatio.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! And yeah, for some reason I put to much balance in my left foot (NO Idea why) Even if I try to put all my weight in my right foot, my trainer says I need more weight in it!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Where do you ride? I'm from Kansas


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh cool! I ride near Manhattan at Dry Creek!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

You may complain about riding bareback for 1 month now, but let me tell you this:
A couple of summers ago I went for about 3-ish months bareback and now everybody who watches me ride tells me that I have a wonderful seat. I am CONSTANTLY getting compliments about how well I stick to the saddle. Not only that, but my riding has progressed much further because I can balance without relying on stirrups or reins to keep me in the saddle, and I know better how to move with the horse instead of going against the motion. I fell off a LOT when I went bareback for several months, but it was so much fun and definitely worth it.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I know it is going to be fun and definitely worth it! But, the horse I ride has some pointy withers... and I have ridden a horse before with ones a little bit smaller when I was 10, and did NOT like the feel of that! But, I am bigger (not much ), but I hope they wont be TOO big of a problem. And, I am a master at falling, so I am not worried about how many times I fall. As long as I don't severely hurt my self in the process, I think I should be good. =)


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I know what shark fin withers are like! When I went bareback I had my old horse, he was a wonderful, super comfy Arab. Now I have my TB who is the definition of pain when I ride him bareback. Not as much fun.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats what I'm afraid of! There not so 'shark finish', but more of.... hill instead of mountain? haha I don't exactly know how to describe them! Hopefully she switches me to another pony I have ridden a few times. =)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

That's cool! I'm from Lawrence


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh cool! I have friends in Lawrence!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anybody have anything else?


----------

